# 1/18 BRP Racing in Alabama!!



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We get together on Thursday nights to run a flat oval. Right now we can run about 5 trucks at a time without getting too full on the track.

We run 4-AA batteries, no bearings, Truck body, any tires, any electronics and 9/52 gearing.

If you would like info please drop me a line. [email protected]


----------

